# Larry's little "bobtail" girl



## Redfoot NERD (May 30, 2008)

She was 'camera-shy'.. outside..







.. then got tired playing inside.. [ fading fast ].. 






.. seconds after this pic she was asleep..






4 weeks old tomorrow!

nerd


----------



## Isa (May 30, 2008)

What a cute little kitten 

Her eyes are amazing!

Isa


----------



## Yvonne G (May 30, 2008)

I wanna see that lil' bob tailed butt!!

Yvonne


----------



## Itort (May 31, 2008)

She's lookin good, Terry. Momma's doing a good job. Definately a blue patch, you can see the blue leather on her nose and rose leather on paw pads. Can't wait to introduce her to the curls. That's Volunteer folks.


----------

